# First heat, very bruised nipples?



## poodlecrazy#1

It is common to see when a dog goes into their first heat. The vulva and mammary tissue will swell preparing for conception. Sometimes this can cause bruising in sensitive dogs. If it starts to cause her problems or gets worse take her to the vet. Also keep an eye out for false pregnancy which can cause clogged/infected milk glands.


----------



## Rachel76

Thank you both for the info, Hemi will be coming into heat soon and will be her first.


----------



## Scully

Yep seems normal happened to my crestie as well when she had her first season, i think its only so noticeable as she is such a light colour. Should go away a month or two after her season.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well I am glad that you posted and everyone says it is normal - I would have run to the ER if I saw that happen to Timi!


----------



## N2Mischief

TP, me too! lol


----------



## PoodlePaws

YA. I would've been at the Er too. I didn't know that happens during heat. I would've thought injury or platelet/clotting problem for sure.


----------



## PammiPoodle

I had completely forgotten about it until I saw the title of this thread, but the same thing happened during Lumi's first heat, too! Not as extreme, though, as her darkest areas were more like the lighter nipples in the picture. Just purplish/black and slightly swollen, and without such a distinct clotting pattern. She didn't act like it was painful, but boy did it *look* painful! She never had that happen again, although her nipples and mammary tissue do get a bit more fleshy and noticeable during her heats. My other girl, Amala, didn't have any such bruising during her first (and so far only) heat, and she also barely bled. Lumi's a bleeder! However, Amala did still get very fleshy "boobs", and it felt like she had gotten implants every time I picked her up!


----------



## West U

*Thanks for the info*

I never knew about the bruising thing. I have a 10 month old female standard who we will spay after her first heat and yes we would have been very alarmed and probably charged right off to the vet.


----------



## Jenn Mack

candy-chan said:


> I'm not sure exactly when her heat started, maybe 2 weeks ago? (her vulva is still swollen but no longer bleeding). Today I was holding her and I noticed her bottom nipples look very bruised (and like there's swelling underneath the skin). I heard "bruising" is normal but can't find any pictures for comparison on how much is okay.
> 
> They don't seem to bother her or hurt when I press on them. Is this normal or should we take a trip to the vet? She's eating, sleeping, and playing normally.
> 
> Thank you =(


Thank you for posting this question. My miniature poodle just had her first heat at 13 months. I just noticed her two bottom nipples looked very dark. I was so nervous. Your post saved me a trip to the vet. I will keep an eye on it. Mattie is eating well and acting like her happy self but I was alarmed!


----------

